# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  How to tell if my pacman frog is a male or female

## Danielle01

Hey everybody, I'm trying to tell if my pacman frog Chubbs is a male or female. I was told about size of nose could be an indication or color of throat. He is about a year old I believe I got him from PetSmart and I haven't been able to look for the mark on his feet. Chubbs has chirped a few times mainly when he moves around.

----------


## GRABibus

Hi,
you should post pictures in a lot of positions.
Also, take pictures with details of front "hands", to see if there are nuptial pads.

----------


## Carlos

Other than hearing it call (there are couple videos in YouTube for comparison); next time you change substrate, take a look and/or photograph and post underside of frog's "thumbs" in front legs  :Smile:  .

----------


## Thevacantface

I know all frogs are different and what not, but all 3 of my pacmans, all different species, all ended up being male and started calling within 3 months, and were small froglets when I got them.  They all have a dark "beard" on their throats, the ornate's being the most pronounced.  We have been having a nice high pressure system for the past week so there isn't much calling right now, but at least one of them has something to say every night.  All that being said, I would venture to guess your chubbs is a lady

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Look for this dark spot on each of the frog's thumb. These are nuptial pads and only the males have them.

----------



----------

